
Remote Linux Desktops with NoMachine NX - kingsidharth
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/392935-remote-linux-desktops-with-nomachine-nx
======
vessenes
I recently started using this to give non-CLI users a little bit of a sense of
control over their EC2 Linux boxes.

My experience so far is that it's a bit fussy; Hard to get installed on
Maverick, and requiring occasional reboots. Logging isn't what I want it to
be.

When it works, however, it works nicely, and it's definitely faster than VNC.

